# Reylea, Carter & Co Schnapps



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

It's pretty hard not to fall in love with an old gin bottle ~ especially one bottled back East & shipped to the gold fields of California.  These bottles are always crude & quite often shot full of bubbles.  They seldom vary from a deep green ~ and yet when sprinkled through a collection of ambers, yellows & blues, they really stand out.  The shape is unmistakable.  The squashed ring tops are often referred to as a â€œpig snoutâ€. 

 Pictured below is a 9 3/4â€ tall Relyea, Carter & Co Royal Schiedam Schnapps from our collection ...as you can tell from the advertisement....It's good for what ails ya!

 From the Statistical Gazetteer of the State of Virginia: 
 Embracing Important Topographical and Historical Information from Recent and Original Sources, Together with the Results of the Last Census Population, in Most Cases, to 1854

 Royal Schiedam Schnapps
 Relyea, Carter  &  Co.
 Sole Importers
 Office,  No 5 William Street, New York
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_Messers. Relyea, Carter  & Co beg leave to call the attention of the public
 to the above-named article, which has been analyzed by the most eminent Chemist
 and Physicians, and proved to be not only a harmless and plesant drink, but also
 to posses great medical qualities, and furthermore to be superior to any article of
 that kind heretofore introduced into this or any other market.  The greatest pains
 have been taken in manufacturing of this article in Schiedam, under the direct
 superintendence of one of the above named gentlemen,  whose sole business is to at-
 tend to the manufactoring and shipment of the goods from Holland.

 Druggists, and others engaged in the trade,  who wish to examine it, can
 obtain samples at our office, where all communications and orders must be addressed
 as we have no agent in this or any other city.

 Relyea, Carter & Co.
 Office No 5 William Street, New York. 

 Relyea, Carter & Co's Royal Schiedam Schnapps medicine type bottle, America, 1845 to 1860._


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

picture two


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

picture three


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

last one


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow I messed this one up....W S C Gin pictures with a Reylea, Carter & Co Scnapps literature...Sorry!!


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

The real Reylea & Carter Photos


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

picture two of Reylea & Carter


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Reylea top


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Heres the literature for the W S C gin...[]


_South Carolina Grocery and Tea House
 Wm. S. Corwin & Co.,
 Wholesale and retail Dealers in
 Choice Family Groceries
 and importers of
 Teas, Fine Wine, Brandies, and etc
 Sole Agents for the Celebrated
 W.S.C Clubhouse Gin & Urbana Champagne,
 and Atmore's Celebrated Mince Meat.

 Boker's, Russ's St.Domingo Hostetter's Angostura Dunham's Stoughton and Drake's Plantation Bitters_1870 Charlston Publication Co.


----------



## luckiest (Feb 7, 2013)

Very cool!  The blank pig-snouts I have dug are among my top bottles, I can barely comprehend finding an embossed example!


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, Potlid those case gins are beautiful. Do you have a group shot of all your case gins?


----------



## Potlidboy (Feb 7, 2013)

coldwater diver......I 'll post a group shot next week...My sweetie & I are off to the North Coast for a week. Gonna lay back & relax....[]

 I'm still thinking about that mallet you found...what a screamer.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 8, 2013)

Man, those are nice.


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 22, 2013)

Again great Info and great Bottles.
 Thanks Mike


----------

